# Gremlins (1984) & Gremlins II: The New Batch (1990)



## val (Mar 3, 2001)

can anyone resist a cute and fuzzy creature like that? 

heh heh that singing 'new york new york' thing was hilarious.


----------



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

Thats from Gremlins 2, IIRC...

THe first film was a straight up horror film, the 2nd one mixed in a lot of comedy, and was much better for it 

Gremlins - http://us.imdb.com/Title?0087363

A loveable but mysterious exotic pet brought home from Chinatown becomes the source of a slew of miseries for an American suburb when the "Mogwai's" owners disobey a few basic precautions and help spawn a host of evil creatures. 

Gremlins II - The New Batch - http://us.imdb.com/Title?0099700

A few years after the incident in Gremlins, Billy and Kate have movied to New York where they work for media mogul Daniel Clamp. Meanwhile, Gizmo's former owner has just died and he's been captured for the genetics part of the Clamp building. A little while later, a certain someone gets wet, creates a new Gremlin species, and learns to finally fight back after years of abuse. And while Gizmo and the surviving humans fight back, the Gremlins and their evil leader, the Brain Gremlin, are planning to escape when it gets dark. And if they do, New York will experience a new Hell.


----------



## val (Mar 5, 2001)

oh well, i guess i would have seen the family friendly one anyway, not that i dont love a good horror...


----------



## eismith (Apr 3, 2001)

*Very cute*

I would love a mugwhy but only if it would breed with water.I like gremilins 2 when stars the voyager doctor.
It is very funny.


----------



## markpud (Apr 3, 2001)

yeah it was pretty cool to see the doc (Picardo) with hair  :twirl:


----------



## Curupira (Jul 26, 2001)

Gizmo was pretty neato :rain:


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 3, 2001)

I want a gizmo


----------



## Chilly (Nov 9, 2001)

*lol*



> _Originally posted by markpud _
> *yeah it was pretty cool to see the doc (Picardo) with hair  :twirl: *




yeh it was werent it?lol


----------



## stripe (Nov 10, 2001)

Yep not a bad movie.


----------



## Chilly (Nov 11, 2001)

*yep*

sure was..........its funny the way they reproduce!lol


----------



## nic (Mar 12, 2002)

LOL! I love the gremlins!
I think I prefer the 2nd one over the first though.

I'm not really into all that "Gizmo cute" stuff, I thought the gremlins themselves were the stars!!

"Bye bye Billy!"


----------



## angelle myst (Jun 27, 2002)

I preferred Gremlins II over the Original but i do love Gremlins tho! Gizmo is the cutest thing since...the first cutest thing! LOL! 

Got to say that i love that Intellectual Gremlin from II, he's my fav character from the films, after Gizmo of course 

xxx:smokin:


----------



## Starbeast (May 9, 2011)

Both are very good, weird and wacky


----------

